# Wire over ceramic guides...



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

I have noticed alot of the nicer rods for sale in the fishing section are wire guide equipped...

Is the industry of nice high level rods going back to straight wire over all them ceramic type guides?

If so what has caused this? What are the +/- of each type?

Brent


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

i prefer wire guides that are chromed. they come in bigger sizes, that is what sells me. when i build a big king rod i dont want little wimpy guides on there. but the suramic ones do last longer but the suramic tends to fall out of its holder sometimes


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I think the titanium wire guides will last a long time.


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 16, 2009)

There are many advantages and disadvantages to each type of guides. The big wire guides were the old style of guide. They were used in what is know as the cone of flight system. The idea behind this system is to slowly choke down the cone of line that comes off of your reel spool. The ceramic guides seen on rods today are used in many different applications. Most of them are use in what is called the "New Guide Concept". This would be the use of many more much smaller guides used to reduce weight of a rod. The new guide concept uses a choker guide placed on the blank, which is determined by the interscet point of the spool shaft with the blank itself. The NGC setup is supposed to more evenly distribute the load across the blank. Me personally I use a combination of the two. I will use the large wire guides for the first two collector guides, then go to a ceramic inserted single foot guide to reduce weight on the upper end of the rod. By the way the NGC setup was developed to perform better with the new super lines such as spectra, where as the big wire guides shine when casting large diameter monofilimant lines.


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

I prefer wire guides because I tend to be a bull in a china shop and nothing pisses me off more than my rod falling down and the ceramic guide busting or worse chipping so that you don't notice it until you have a fish on and the sharp edge cuts the line....


----------

